# water pump torque



## LARRY HANSON (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi guys question what is the torque spec on water pump bolts and nuts on 1967 gto 400


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Appears to be 15 lbs. Check here: Wallace Racing - Pontiac Bolt Torque Values


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Never torqued them, myself. Not super tight, you don't want to crush the gaskets or strip out the threads. "Common Sense Torque"....12-15lbs sounds right.


----------



## LARRY HANSON (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you all for your replay am going to put water pump on this week end thanks again


----------

